# wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht



## AlexAstloch (26. Dezember 2015)

Kann mir jemand einen sehr leichten und wasserdichten Rucksack zum Watangeln empfehlen?


----------



## schmidti0007 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht*

Hallo ich habe auch einen gesucht und den nur gefunden,  kann dazu aber nichts weiter sagen..

https://mobile.angelplatz.de/--td0058?referer=froogle&gclid=CjwKEAiA2IO0BRDXmLndksSB0WgSJADNKqqoweomqSj2ouR-BAuT5abCZucodBfinQCkRYsc9aeH5xoC-o_w_wcB

Mit freundlichen grüßen 
Robert


----------



## Thor2012 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht*

Moin, schau doch mal hier!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0RodLdCCso

Gruß und guten Rutsch!


----------



## Mot (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht*

Moin Moin,

ich selber gehe seit etwa einem Jahr mit einem OverBoard Rucksack an die Küste und bin sehr zufrieden. Er hat eine zusätzlich Tasche mit Reißverschluss im Inneren für Kleinteil, Fischereischein... .Ansonsten zwei Aussentaschen aus Gitterstoff für Brille, Blinker....


----------



## AlexAstloch (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht*

Besten Dank Leute!! Sind tolle Rucksäcke und genau was ich gesucht habe#h


----------



## Dr. Komix (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht*

Ich habe noch einen watershed in der Größe m bei mir rum liegen.
wenn Interesse, kannst mir eine pn senden.


----------



## immerfänger (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht*

Hallo,
dich giebt es ja auch noch. Was machen die Mefos.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Dr. Komix (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht*

Ruhen,
Kaum Zeit zum Angeln leider.
War nur 2-3 mal los letztes Jahr.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Hänsman (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht*

Ortlieb, Qualität aus Deutschland! Hat sich auf vielen Ostseetouren bewährt. Ich empfehle unbedingt weiße Farbe, da man sich in einem schwarzen Rucksack wahnsinnig suchen kann. Ich hab schon mal alles auf  n Strand gekippt:q#6


----------



## Brutzlaff (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht*

Ich habe auch einen von Ortlieb allerdings in Signalrot...
Wasserfester gehts wohl kaum...:m


----------



## Skott (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht*



Hänsman schrieb:


> Ortlieb, Qualität aus Deutschland! Hat sich auf vielen Ostseetouren bewährt. Ich empfehle unbedingt weiße Farbe, da man sich in einem schwarzen Rucksack wahnsinnig suchen kann. Ich hab schon mal alles auf  n Strand gekippt:q#6



Welcher Ortlieb ist das denn auf dem Foto??

LG

Wolfgang


----------



## Ostseesilber (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht*

... Gibt sowas in der Art- wenn auch nicht speziell zum fischen- bei amazon- z.B "Büse Rucksack wasserdicht". Kannst ja mal schauen wenn du noch nicht zugeschlagen hast.


----------



## Tino (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht*

Guck ruhig bei Amazon. 

Meinen hatte ich auch da her.

http://www.amazon.de/Gelert-Rucksack-Expedition-orange-RUC773J61/dp/B006OU39KS/ref=sr_1_6?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1452028544&sr=1-6&keywords=Gelert+Rucksack


----------



## Ostseesilber (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht*

Sieht auch gut aus Tino- bin auch noch auf der Suche. Der hat noch mehr Reißverschlüsse was grundsätzlich praktischer ist als diese Wickelverschlüsse- geht einfach schneller auf und zu denk ich.


----------



## Ostseesilber (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht*

...wie lange hast du ihn und bist noch zufrieden und der Rucksack noch dicht?


----------



## Hänsman (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht*

Tschuldigung für die späte Antwort, ich glaub der Ortlieb hieß Velocity und hatte glaube ich 68 Euros gekostet.


----------



## Dr. Komix (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht*

Hi,

hast du schon was passenden gefunden?

Wathershed:
Dank doppelter, massiver Dichtlippe wasser- und luftdicht.

Die wasserdichten Watershed-Rucksäcke sind aus Polyurethan-beschichtetem 420D-Nylon gefertigt. Das robuste PU-Nylon ist UV-resistent und bleibt auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen flexibel. Es ist außerdem PVC-frei. Die Duffles sind Hochfrequenz-verschweißt. Es gibt also keine „klassischen“ Nähte, durch die Nässe eindringen könnte.

Details
– Abnehmbare Schultertragegurte
– Ein breiter Kompressionsriemen oben über dem Verschluss
– Zwei robuste Kunststoffringe unten zum Befestigen von zusätzlichem Material


----------



## Tino (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht*

Hallo Ostseesilber 
Meiner war IMMER DICHT. 

Jetzt hat ihn ein guter Freund und ist immer noch sehr zufrieden. 
Die Reißverschlüsse sind wirklich besser, da man nicht den gesamten Rucksack öffnen muss um etwas heraus zu holen. 
Macht sich mit den einzelnen Fächer wirklich besser.


----------



## srim1337 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht*

Hey,
Ich kann den hier empfehlen, super Allrounder. 





Petri 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bella HT (2. März 2016)

*AW: wasserdichter Rucksack gesucht*

Ortlieb und sonst nichts.


----------

